# Ingersoll rand model b specs



## camaro67

Can some one tell me any info on this compressor please like cfm etc
these are the numbers i have found on the plate 
110457
bss 478.60
class 3
1968 20/3/68
design pressure 160lbs
hyde.tp 240
w/p 150 
grade d
drg k2706
17x15
the motors is 1/2 hp

On the pump is model b 
gh646932
can some one please explain what compressor this is please


----------

